# 2004 2.8 v6



## V-speed (Oct 17, 2005)

Will this motor and tranny drop right into my 99 passat with the 2.8 v6? How can I be sure?


----------



## V-speed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: 2004 2.8 v6 (V-speed)*

Nobody???


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: 2004 2.8 v6 (V-speed)*

From a 2004 what?
Any ATQ, ACK, or APR engine will _fit_, but I'm not sure about ECU compatibility.


----------



## BrilliantAvant (May 22, 2009)

2.8L ended production in 2002 I think, 3.0 came out in 2003.


----------



## V-speed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (BrilliantAvant)*

Mine is a 99 passat v6 2.8 with tiptronic. The guy selling has a 2004 passat waggon and says it has that same motor with the tiptronic...


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (BrilliantAvant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrilliantAvant* »_2.8L ended production in 2002 I think, 3.0 came out in 2003. 

...for the A4. The Passat still had the same 2.8 until '05.
_Quote, originally posted by *V-speed* »_
Mine is a 99 passat v6 2.8 with tiptronic. The guy selling has a 2004 passat waggon and says it has that same motor with the tiptronic...

Your '99 is either ACK or APR. The '04 is ATQ. They're practically indistinguishable from the outside, but I don't know if the '99 ECU can run an ATQ engine properly (VVT?). Same goes for the trans controller.


----------



## V-speed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: ()*

Well his is still in, and comes with the complete car so I would be getting the ECU as well.


----------



## V-speed (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (V-speed)*

Two other questions, If I buy a used trans, how can I be sure it will fit and does anyone know if the motor has to be removed to change the trans or can I drop/reinsert it right from the bottom?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (V-speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-speed* »_Two other questions, If I buy a used trans, how can I be sure it will fit

The only way to be sure is to make sure they both have the same code. I don't know where they put the code on an auto, but I'm guessing it can be read with the car up on stands like the man-trans.
I don't know if FWD and 4Mo can share a (3-letter) transmission code, so you will also have to make sure it's coming out of a car with the same number of driven wheels. If nobody on here knows, try the auto-trans forum.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: ()*

it will bolt right up, but there are some different electrical connectors and the cam adjusters are electrical on the 04


----------

